# Took This At Ripleys Aquarium Toronto



## Duanegraham (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey just wanted to share this pic I took a while back on one of my trips to the Ripleys aquarium in Toronto. Honestly I forgot I had it for the longest time. This turned out really well so here you go.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, that is an AWESOME pic of a _P. natt_ in super healthy condition!
I'd love to have a 220 gallon long tank with about 20 specimens just like that.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great pic! Got any more from the trip?


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i love older and well fed Red piranha -- they look so cool to me...


----------



## Duanegraham (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm a bit of a photo nut, I take tones of pics all the time. So I constantly have to go back and delete old ones in my phone. And the ones on my dslr are huge files only good for printing. But here's a few others I took, they take such good care of the wildlife there,it's a great place to visit. Always healthy, happy animals.


----------



## Duanegraham (Mar 13, 2016)

I couldn't find any more pictures of the p's except one close up of what seems like the same fish as above, but these turned out pretty well. One pic is a massive octopus who was given a container with a screw off lid with a treat inside, crafty buggers.


----------

